

Adobe Raises The Stakes For Web Documents With Buzzword and Share - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/30/adobe-raises-the-stakes-for-web-documents-with-buzzword-and-share/

======
nickb
Just played with Share... the UI and experience is pretty amazing. Definitely
try it out and check out the viewer.

